# Delonghi Magnifica S Not Working



## cneedelman (Sep 9, 2018)

Here is the issue with an ECAM 2321. I did a descaling recently and now sometimes when I try to make a coffee, I hear the grinding, the infuser, the pump starts and then slowly peters out, No coffee, the grounds light, water light and caution triangle light all come on. The puck is discarded and there is water in the collection bin. I've descaled again and again and flushed with fresh water through the frother. Eventually I was able to get water to come through during the rinse and was able to make coffee, but intermittently I'll have the same problem...pump peters out and no coffee. Any ideas?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

cneedelman said:


> Here is the issue with an ECAM 2321. I did a descaling recently and now sometimes when I try to make a coffee, I hear the grinding, the infuser, the pump starts and then slowly peters out, No coffee, the grounds light, water light and caution triangle light all come on. The puck is discarded and there is water in the collection bin. I've descaled again and again and flushed with fresh water through the frother. Eventually I was able to get water to come through during the rinse and was able to make coffee, but intermittently I'll have the same problem...pump peters out and no coffee. Any ideas?


Send it back under warranty.


----------



## cneedelman (Sep 9, 2018)

It's 5 years old, probably long out of warranty.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

Did you happen to find a fix? I have had mine for the same amount of time and sounds like the same problem.


----------



## sambam95 (Dec 21, 2020)

Did you ever manage to sort this?


----------

